# espresso de-caff beans



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good espresso de-caff bean? Tried quite a few lately without much success, the last one being Has Bean Peru El Guabo organic, could not get on with it at all. So any suggestions?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had a few recently as Ive found I can't drink coffee after 2pm and expect to sleep. The most suited to my palate has been Rave decaf. It is veering towards a darker roast, but that is the nature of decaff beans. Quite a heavy Indonesian influence. Great in milk, surprisingly ok as espresso.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just tried Royal Water Processed Ethiopian Sidamo decaff and I thought it was excellent.

Ian


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> I've just tried Royal Water Processed Ethiopian Sidamo decaff and I thought it was excellent.
> 
> Ian


Sounds good, Glenn put me on to a decaff Sidamo ages ago which was very good, can I ask where you got yours from?


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I had the londinium decaf, but being decaf was darker roast and wasn't too my taste. Too dark and "rich" (to pick a description) the end result where I like it quite bright and fruity. If I could find a lighter roasted decaf it would be good.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't mind a dark roast myself I just find the flavour of some of the decaff's a bit "metallic" and sour as an espresso, despite ajusting the doses etc, even with Has Bean's Peru El Guabo which is a lighter roast than I was expecting still can't enjoy it as an espresso, although it does mellow after a week or so. Might work better as a pour over perhaps?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Try the Rave stuff then, maybe. Not sour at all, but quite dark and roasty


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Expobarista said:


> Try the Rave stuff then, maybe. Not sour at all, but quite dark and roasty


Sounds good to me! Worth a try, need to find something!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Report back on what you think. If you end up getting a taste for it but want caffeine in it his Mocha Java blend has similarities.

I've still got the best part of 2kg of Extract stuff to work through (and a kg of brazil greens to roast up) before I get some more Rave in


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Will do, their website seemed to be playing up earlier so I will try again tomorrow


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

mike 100 said:


> Sounds good, Glenn put me on to a decaff Sidamo ages ago which was very good, can I ask where you got yours from?


I'm getting it from my fav US micro roaster Frontside Grind in Northern New Hampshire.

ian


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Gualtemalan Swiss Water Decaffeinated from http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk is my fav.

It isn't too dark and it bursts of flavour. It's also great with milk. Well worth a try.


----------

